

The food we evolved for(a matter of needless disease and death, and avoiding it) - etiam
http://www.staffanlindeberg.com/OurResearch.html

======
awolf
I've been living Paleo for a month an a half. I'm now down to a healthy weight
for my height after losing 22 lbs. I feel great and have much more energy.
Most importantly, as a type 1 diabetic with remaining beta cell function, I am
no longer dependent on insulin.

~~~
tomjen3
Are you sure about that? Type 1 diabetes means you shouldn't be able to
produce insulin at all.

~~~
awolf
Not so. Type 1 diabetes is simply classified as a chronic lifelong condition
in which your body does not produce enough insulin for normal bodily function.
This condition comes about when a persons immune system attacks the pancreas'
insulin producing beta cells. Type 1 diabetes is different than type 2
diabetes which is where a person's body produces enough insulin but the rest
of the cells in the body become resistant to the insulin.

In my case I think are/were aspects of both type 1 and type 2 diabetes at
play. Type 1 because while I had an auto immune response that destroyed
permanently most of my beta cells, I was left with partial insulin production.
Type 2 because I have been slightly insulin resistant for the past 10 years
and therefore not getting the mileage out of the insulin I was to produce
naturally.

------
aconbere
2) plants protect themselves with bioactive substances directly aimed at
animals, substances which may have untoward effects on long-term human health.

Does anyone have a reputable journal article that supports this theory? The
authors own list doesn't seem to include any. And my own litter paleo research
found almost no support for this in research. (most often I found article that
suggested that the levels of anti-nutrients in cooked beans and grains were
too low to have any real effect.

There's a ton of great research to support a hypoglycemic diet. I would love
to see that much research applied to the second claim.

~~~
albemuth
A lot of the stuff we eat would make us ill if we didn't cook it, I believe
that's part of the point.

~~~
aconbere
So when discussing the nutritional benefits of a legume. Should we be more
focused on it in its raw form or the form that people eat it in (almost
certainly cooked). Cooking is absolutely part of the point. Which is why any
article you read about lectin in grains and legumes should discuss the effect
of cooking on lectins.

~~~
awolf
Some lectins break down better than others, but for the most part lectins are
extremely durable.

The lectins in legumes are a lot less of a big deal compared to the lectins in
wheat (gluten).

~~~
aconbere
That sounds reasonable. I wasn't trying to dismiss the effects of lectins en
mass, but rather provide a reasoning to the parent that perhaps it's worth
linking to actual research on the topic.

I actually have to tip my hat to you, after a couple of books and some google
tinkering, the article you linked to is by far the most comprehensive
scientific look at the topic that I've found.

------
pyre

      > No signs of cardiovascular disease in a non-western population
    

Seems to conflict with:

    
    
      > The working hypothesis is that a Paleolithic diet (the Paleolithic
      > is the time period 2,000,000-10,000 years BP), basically meat,
      > fish, vegetables, fruit and nuts, has benefits even compared with
      > prudent diets based on whole-grain cereals and low-fat milk.
    

Isn't Southeast Asia considered 'non-Western'? Hasn't rice been a staple food
there for a long time?

~~~
jganetsk
When they said "a non-western population", they didn't mean "all non-western
populations".

Rice has been a staple for a long time historically speaking. But on the
evolutionary time scale, rice's cultivation is insignificant.

